# My Only Litter at the Moment!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Its been a while since I posted a litter here... I like doing it though, I get a photographic journey of thier growth! hehe

These babies are a combination of two litters from two sisters bred back to dad. So theorectically most if not all of them should be Champagnes, though there is a chance of Dove/Silver and maybe PEW, also maybe satin.

The Girls @ 3 days old










The Boys @ 3 days old










Willow xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aw, they are all so rink and pinkley, the little cuties.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Awww they are all so cute! My favorite one is the one with the pink eyes! See? That one right there! So cute! :lol:


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Lush xxx


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Awww so naked! hehe


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww!!! I want to knit them little booties :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I didn't seperate them out into sex this time... I was going to reduce by two today, but decided not to and see how they all look as weanlings. There are 10 between two mums and one nanny, so its not really a problem. They are all fat and healthy!! hehe
They are nearly 7 days old now!

All of them, No Flash. Looks to be 8 chams and two silvers I reckon.









All of them, with flash. The two off a little to the left side are SATIN!! and FEMALE! hehee









Normal Furred, in a pretty little row! The normal furred Silver is a boy. Or I suppose he could be a REALLY pale cham, I have been fooled before!









Two Satin girls.









Some cute close ups!!




























W xx


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

All hail mackro lol, very cute piccys


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

They are adorable, congrats!! How many are you planning on keeping?


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful bubs! (And beautiful photos)

I can't wait to see more!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Who I will be keeping depends on how they turn out as adults! I will only be keeping the best show typed.

The reason I was going to cull now, is because there is 4 males in this litter, and I don't generally keep that many.

W xx


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

10 days old now!

'Pale' bubba's...I *think* they are V.Pale Chams, they look too warm coloured for silver.










Chams! 










Boys!










Pale Boy










Cham Boys










Girls!



















W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Aww, shiny chams 

Sarah xxx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Yummy  xx


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe...They are lovely huh?

Oh, and they aren't my only litter anymore!! I now have another litter of Chams, 2 days old. One of my bred cham girls bred back to her Loganberry dad 

W xx


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Cool, by the way the mousie i brought to the show has had her babies!!!! looks like a very mixed bag tho!


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Beautiful again! And congrats on your new litter!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats, very pretty! Are some of them satin or just very shiny?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Two satin females


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very good! The satin stands out more on light coats than dark ones. Did you intend for there to be a couple satins, or did they just pop up because the parents carry it?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

My two faves from this litter...

Self male:










Satin Female:


















W xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, they make me go all soft and silly!(or should that be sillier  )
They are simply adorable, Congratulations!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

They are beautiful! I LOVE that male <3


----------

